# how to fill worm holes in chestnut clear



## rnewberry (Dec 14, 2007)

I have some 12"x2" x 10' wormy chestnut,heavy worm holes and some nail holes,I am wanting to fill holes with something clear before I finish top.Planning on making a dinning table for my wife so I am wanting a smooth finish on top to make it easy to clean.Any suggestions really appreciated.Rnewberry


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd use a Clear Epoxy............


----------

